# Uwe Seeler ist tot



## hannibalchen88 (21 Juli 2022)

​








Uwe Seeler ist tot: Fußball-Legende stirbt im Alter von 85 Jahren


Hamburg-Idol Uwe Seeler ist nach BILD-Informationen im Alter von 85 Jahre gestorben. Mehr gleich bei BILD.




tiny.cc





Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## Kreator550 (21 Juli 2022)

möge er in frieden ruhen.


----------



## Big*Ben (21 Juli 2022)

R.I.P. 😢


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Ein unvergesslicher Sportsmann. Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Death Row (21 Juli 2022)

"Uns Uwe" 😢

Ruhe in Frieden


----------



## maddog (21 Juli 2022)

Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## SteveJ (21 Juli 2022)

Wohl einer der besten Spieler, den der deutsche Fußball bisher hervorgebracht hat.
Ein toller Mensch und Sportsmann.



 Uwe Seeler


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Ein trauriger Tag. Uns Uwe war ein toller Fußballer und ein unglaublich sympathischer Mensch

Ruhe in Frieden Uwe 😥


----------



## unsernandi (21 Juli 2022)

🖤 Idol, Ikone, großartiger Fußballer und Mensch. 😢

Ruhe in Frieden, Uwe.


----------



## faker369 (21 Juli 2022)

Traurig...
Ruhe in Frieden Uns Uwe


----------



## Tibon (21 Juli 2022)

Sehr traurige Nachricht. Uwe hat alles verkörpert, was dem heutigen Fußball so sehr fehlt: Anstand, Bescheidenheit, Loyalität
R.I.P


----------



## Caine607 (21 Juli 2022)

In Hamburg sagt man Tschüss, ruhe in Frieden


----------



## hoppel4711 (21 Juli 2022)

Sehr traurige Nachricht


----------



## EmilS (21 Juli 2022)

R.I.P. Uwe


----------



## raised fist (21 Juli 2022)

da geht ein einfach nur guter mensch. und das sage ich nicht nur, weil ich viele jahre zum hsv gegangen bin.
irgendwas bleibt immer, gerade so ein typ. r.i.p.


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Eine traurige Nachricht.

R.I.P. Uwe


----------



## thotti (21 Juli 2022)

Ein anständiger treuer Ehrenmann verlasst die Bühne .Viele git es nicht mehr Weltweit-Möge er einen Frieden finden.


----------



## grabbe63 (21 Juli 2022)

Ein ganz Großer geht. Er verkörperte alle Eigenschaften, die wir heut zu Tage so vermissen. Machs gut Uwe.


----------



## congo64 (21 Juli 2022)

​Unvergessen - Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen


----------



## JackEJ (21 Juli 2022)

Ich hatte das Glück, ihn persönlich "kennenlernen" zu dürfen und war bei der Handvoll Begegnungen, die ich mit ihm hatte, immer sehr beeindruckt, wie sympathisch, bodenständig und im besten Sinne einfach dieser Mann war. Ob Kind mit Autogrammwunsch, Kellner oder Spitzenfunktionär, Uwe war zu allen gleich, gleiche Herzlichkeit, gleiche Aufmerksamkeit, für jeden ein persönliches Wort (und wenn es eine Phrase war, hatte er auch immer eine passende parat)
Ein ganz Großer verlässt die Bühne, möge er in Frieden ruhen!


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Ein ganz Großer verlässt die Bühne, möge er in Frieden ruhen!


Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Das sagt viel, sehr viel über den Menschen Uwe Seeler aus




Quelle: Krone Österreich


----------



## Celtic (21 Juli 2022)

Unvergessen - RIP Uns Uwe


----------



## wertzuiop007 (21 Juli 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Sehr traurige Nachricht. Uwe hat alles verkörpert, was dem heutigen Fußball so sehr fehlt: Anstand, Bescheidenheit, Loyalität
> R.I.P


Mach´s gut, UWE.


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

*...mir fehlen einfach die Worte...RIP UWE*


----------



## Makak (21 Juli 2022)

Er hinterlässt sportlich wie menschlich ein gewaltiges Vermächtnis.


----------



## Buster (21 Juli 2022)

R.I.P Uwe


----------



## milf fan (21 Juli 2022)

Einer der größten Fußballer überhaupt.
R.I.P 😢


----------



## vampi (22 Juli 2022)

Mach´s gut Legende!


----------



## Chrissy001 (22 Juli 2022)

"Uns Uwe". Ein Idol und Vorbild.  Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## SteveJ (23 Juli 2022)

Zeichnung: Heiko Sakurai


----------



## Brian (23 Juli 2022)

Ich durfte als Jugendlicher noch das Ende seiner Fussballkarriere verfolgen,seine letzte WM 1970 hab ich immer noch im Kopf.Er war ein grosser Sportler und sein Leben lang ein toller Mensch,möge *'Uns Uwe'* in Frieden ruhn....


----------



## snoopyle2001 (23 Juli 2022)

R.I.P. Uns Uwe


----------



## Big X (23 Juli 2022)

Die meisten haben das wichtigste schon gesagt!

Was mich in Moment besonders berührt ist der Gedanke das Volksparkstadion, in Gedenken an Uwe umzubenennen.
Eine größere Ehre kann man so einen Mann sicher kaum noch machen.

Bin bin jedenfalls sehr dafür das es so geschieht.

Hab Dank für die vielen wunderschöne Momente die du uns mit deinen Besuch auf dieser Welt beglückt hast Uwe!
Ruhe in Frieden und mögest du da oben ewig Tore schießen! 

Die Zeichnung trifft es gut


----------

